# 2"sorry this is the most we've got this year so far



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

this sucks, i was wanting to post some pics though. i had my 95 powerstroke out w/ the 7.5 hiniker, and took a few shots. this is the most we've gotten so far this year about 2" at one time. hopefully soon i'll be posting some pics soon of alot more snow than this. 2 shots were at a strip mall i've done for about 6 years, the other is a culdasac in the 160 unit apartment complex i do also.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great......That strip mall looks like a fun push! Nice long run!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

looks good i love the older style fords especially with the indestructible 7.3 psd


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like fun but you plowed that shopping center with a 7.5' plow


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

heck yeah i plow it with a 7.5 foot blade it's hourly!! it's 1/4 miles wide. yes it's a nice open push, at least in the front.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 inch snows are the best just enough to plow and get in and get out. payup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

grandview;669907 said:


> 2 inch snows are the best just enough to plow and get in and get out. payup


now that i'm older (and wiser at least i hopeLOL) your right grand view. give me lots of 2" snows i'll take it. in my younger days (i'm 34 now) i loved a foot of snow and wanted more!! i'd get worked up before a big storm i couldn't sleep. anymore it's another day at the office. i wish we got enough snow for seasonal contracts in my area but we don't average is around 60" a year. later, pete


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i love to get my hands on one of those small shopping centers for next year


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

thats a nice looking lot. 2" is double of what we've gotten so far


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

06HD BOSS;671173 said:


> thats a nice looking lot. 2" is double of what we've gotten so far


yeah, so far this year sucks. i just got back in from plowing that same strip mall. they gave me a 1" trigger there which is nice. calling for close to 50 degrees in the next couple of days. i'm thankful to have another source of income, relying on mother nature sucks!! did those jersey guys ever get any snow?


----------

